
Katrina Victims Sue Oil Companies for Causing Hurricanes - muimui
http://blog.builddirect.com/coolhomefacts/climate-change/
======
jamesbressi
"Their argument is that, since Big Oil runs the energy and fossil fuel
industries, and these industries produce greenhouse gases, which cause global
warming, and global warming makes hurricanes worse… Big Oil owes them."

Well, I think if any plaintiffs in the lawsuit drive a car, they should be
disqualified from participating unless they can show that they offset and
balance their carbon footprint.

